# [VNC] Acceder à Gnome depuis Win2k... (RESOLU)

## ImMorT4L

Bon, voulant controler mon PC Serveur GENTOO par WiFi quand je suis sur la terasse en train de prendre l'apéro... Pour voir si ma mule avance bien ou autre, j'ai donc décidé de me lancer avec RealVNC et un peu voir comment tout ça marche  :Cool: 

J'arrive sans problème à contrôler le Portable sous Win2k à partir de mon serveur, je vois le bureau et tout... All is ok  :Razz: 

Là où ça se corse, c'est dans le sens inverse...

J'arrive à me connecter sur le PC Linux, ce qui me rend certain que ce n'est pas un problème de firewall... Le seul problème est que je n'ai pas accès à gnome  :Confused: 

J'ai simplement droit à un xTerm tout rikiki sans la moindre interface à côté  :Sad: 

Voici mon .vnc/xstartup

```
#!/bin/sh

xsetroot -solid grey

xterm -geometry 80x24+10+10 -ls -title "$VNCDESKTOP Desktop" &

exec gnome-session &
```

Mais, rien ne se lance... J'ai aussi créé un .xinitrc avec "exec gnome-session", mais rien n'y fait  :Sad: 

Des idées ???

Une solution ???

PS: Me dites pas "T'as qu'à chercher...", c'est déjà fait  :Embarassed:  [/code]

----------

## spider312

Si je ne m'abuse, VNC sous linux lance un serveur X virtuel, donc ce n'est pas ce que tu veux je pense

Dans ce cas, essaye plutôt quelque-chose genre x0rfbserver (un VNC avec un fonctionnement "à la windows", c'est à dire qui utilise le serveur X courrant), je crois qu'il y a des trucs un peu mieux maintenant, j'utilisais ça y'a 2 ans ..., c'est même intégré à KDE il me semble, alors peut-être que gnome ...

----------

## Monrake

C'est une limitation dans RealVNC. Tu ne peux pas avoir ton X comme tu as ton bureau sous Windows. Mais je sais que dans KDE, il y a le partage de bureau, y a peut être la même chose sous gnome.

----------

## bobbix

 *spider312 wrote:*   

> Si je ne m'abuse, VNC sous linux lance un serveur X virtuel, donc ce n'est pas ce que tu veux je pense
> 
> Dans ce cas, essaye plutôt quelque-chose genre x0rfbserver (un VNC avec un fonctionnement "à la windows", c'est à dire qui utilise le serveur X courrant), je crois qu'il y a des trucs un peu mieux maintenant, j'utilisais ça y'a 2 ans ..., c'est même intégré à KDE il me semble, alors peut-être que gnome ...

 

xorfbserver est abandonné, il a été remplacé par x11vnc.

Bobbix

----------

## Pachacamac

Faut te connecter sur le bon N° de port. Par défaut c'est :0 mais quand il est lancé par X11 il n'est pas partagé, alors tu dois changer ça dans la config.

Ou alors tu relance un serveur X quand tu es identifié...

x11vnc doit faire qq chose dans cet ordre là.

----------

## krinn

perso avec tightvnc ça marche super, tu devrais essayer et tu vas rire tellement c'est simple.

----------

## ALK13

Active simplement le "partage de bureau a distance" dans les menu gnome et tu pourras controler avec n'importe client VNC la session courante sur laquelle tu as activé le partage.

----------

## dapsaille

[hors sujet]

Pourquoi n'utilise pas mldonkey plutot que aMule ou Xmule .. ?? j'ai approuve et je ne peux m'en passer 

 [/hors sujet]

----------

## ALK13

oui mldonkey c'est vraiment plus pratique, puisqu'il tourne en daemon, meme si le serveur X plante, lui tourne toujours....

----------

## naerex

Quelqu'un sait comment on fait avec la version linux de tightvnc pour modifier la resolution à la volée ? car je prend la main avec un portable 1024x768 sur un PC 1280x960 et c'est pas pratique.

Sur la version windows on a une option "rapport/taille"

----------

## Pachacamac

Tu précise la taille, les couleurs etc dans la ligne de commande.

----------

## ALK13

 *naerex wrote:*   

> Quelqu'un sait comment on fait avec la version linux de tightvnc pour modifier la resolution à la volée ? car je prend la main avec un portable 1024x768 sur un PC 1280x960 et c'est pas pratique.
> 
> Sur la version windows on a une option "rapport/taille"

 

Pour qu'il modifie la resolution juste quand tu te connectes non je ne vois pas ... par contre une autre solution est de le préciser lors de la création d'un serveur X VNC...

```
vncserver -geometry 1024x768 -depth 16
```

----------

## El_Goretto

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> [hors sujet]
> 
> Pourquoi n'utilise pas mldonkey plutot que aMule ou Xmule .. ?? j'ai approuve et je ne peux m'en passer 
> 
>  [/hors sujet]

 

[hors sujet, la suite]

Ben depuis que sont dispos amuled, amulegui, et amulecmd, j'ai pas eu besoin de me pencher sur mldonkey finalement. (contrôle à distance en ligne de commande, en webserveur, ou en interface gtk2, bref, ya le choix et c'est stable (j'en suis à 4j de up sur mon seveur tout frais, si tu veux des détails dapsaille, en mp...)).

[/hors sujet, la fin?]

--

edit:

voici le script (adapté, issu du site x11vnc) pour créer un tunnel ssh et lancer un serveur x11vnc à la volée, en combo avec le client tightvnc:

```
!/bin/sh

# usage: x11vnc_ssh <host>:<xdisplay>

#  e.g.: x11vnc_ssh snoopy.peanuts.com:0

host=`echo $1 | awk -F: '{print $1}'`

disp=`echo $1 | awk -F: '{print $2}'`

if [ "x$disp" = "x" ]; then disp=0; fi

VNC_VIA_CMD="ssh -f -L %L:%H:%R %G x11vnc -localhost -rfbport 5900 -display :$disp -scale 0.96; sleep 10"

export VNC_VIA_CMD

vncviewer -quality 9 -compresslevel 1 -via $host localhost:0    # must be TightVNC vncviewer

sleep 2
```

Le truc à noter, c'est le -scale que tu cherches. Moi je prenais le contrôle de mon dual screen 2048x768 sur un portable (1024), encore plus fort...

----------

## naerex

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

> Tu précise la taille, les couleurs etc dans la ligne de commande.

 

Quelle est la commande ? car dans la liste de vncviewer --help je ne trouve pas  :Sad: 

[EDIT] J'ai essayé la commande -scale mais ça ne marche pas, elle s'utilise uniquement avec le -via ? [reEDIT] ah non je vois que c'est une commande de x11vncLast edited by naerex on Tue Aug 09, 2005 11:39 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Pachacamac

man vncviewer  :Very Happy: 

Edit : au temps pour moi, c'est vncserver avec l'option -geometry widthxheight

----------

## naerex

Ca me parait étrange que l'option "echelle" soit dispo sous la version win32 et pas linux  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *naerex wrote:*   

> Ca me parait étrange que l'option "echelle" soit dispo sous la version win32 et pas linux 

 

Si vraiment tu trouves pas pour le serveur que tu utilises, vu le poids de x11vnc (qq dizaine de ko tout mouillé) et sa lourde configuration (rien à faire, au pire j'ai un startx dans le local.start du serveur, et juste après tu pourrais ajouter la ligne de démarrage de x11vnc) , je vois pas pourquoi t'embêter...

----------

## ImMorT4L

 *ALK13 wrote:*   

> Active simplement le "partage de bureau a distance" dans les menu gnome et tu pourras controler avec n'importe client VNC la session courante sur laquelle tu as activé le partage.

 

Je viens d'essayer;, mais ça ne marche pas  :Sad: 

Quand je lance un vncserveur... Il se lance sur Immo:1 et je suppose qu'il devrait le faire en :0  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## ImMorT4L

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

> Faut te connecter sur le bon N° de port. Par défaut c'est :0 mais quand il est lancé par X11 il n'est pas partagé, alors tu dois changer ça dans la config.
> 
> Ou alors tu relance un serveur X quand tu es identifié...
> 
> x11vnc doit faire qq chose dans cet ordre là.

 

Ca doit effectivement être le port qui pose problème  :Sad: 

Mon Gnome est sur le immortal:0 je psuppose et lorsque je lance un vncserveur sur le PC Gentoo, il le met en :1 par défaut

Je me connecte à ce :1 à partir du PC windows  :Confused: 

Et si je veux en lancer un en :0 ça ne fonctionne pas non plus  :Embarassed: 

 *Quote:*   

> bash ~ $ vncserver :0
> 
> A VNC server is already running as :0

 

Voilà ce qui se passe si je le force en :0, je sais que gnome inclu VINO qui est un serveur VNC et c'est peut être lui qui est le problème (Et la solution ???)  :Embarassed: 

EDIT: J'arrive à me connecter en local !!! 127.0.0.1, mais c'est COMPLETEMENT buggé avec des lignes horizontals partout et ma souris ne bouge pas correctement (Elle reste bloqué au dessus de l'écran  :Sad:  ).

M'enfin, c'est déjà un mieux  :Very Happy: 

!!!! PROBLEME RESOLU !!!!  J'ai ouvert le port 5900 plustot que le 5901sur le Winroute du portable Win2k et je me suis connecté sur 192.168.x.x:5900  ...Tout fonctionne parfaitement... Je me connecte sur VINO (Defaut sous Gnome) et ca fonctionne mieux que dans l'autre sens  :Very Happy: 

Un grand merci pour votre aide, même si j'ai finalement trouvé tout seul  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Pachacamac

Il ne faut pas relancer un serveur vnc sur ton ordi pour reprendre l'affiche existant mais bien te connecter avec le client sur le port :0, une fois que tu as modifié les autorisations pour pouvoir le faire.

----------

## ImMorT4L

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

> Il ne faut pas relancer un serveur vnc sur ton ordi pour reprendre l'affiche existant mais bien te connecter avec le client sur le port :0, une fois que tu as modifié les autorisations pour pouvoir le faire.

 

Merci, c'est justement ce que je viens de comprendre  :Razz: 

Et tout est ok, j'ai l'affichage à la bonne taille sur le portable... Je viens de lancer un MP3 en remote... Aucun intérêt  :Laughing: 

Me restera plus qu'à faire passer tout ça en SSH pour me connecter de l'école jusque chez moi  :Cool: 

----------

## Pachacamac

Tu as la possibilité de forwarder le son émis sur un poste vers un autre...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

